# Paph. rothschildianum



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

I couldn't believe it when I saw a bud emerging from a one-growth seedling! But now that it is open, I understand why so many paphaholics are crazy about roth. Parents are ‘Janet’ FCC/AOS x ‘Chester Hill’ AM/AOS -- from Carter & Holmes.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

*Faints*

Those are some amazing shots of some fabulous flowers! :drool:


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2010)

oh my, that is a very fine roth. very nice. i hope it starts a second growth soon--this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2010)

Exceptionally nice blooms on this 1 growth plant!!!! It must be a pleasure for you to picture such models  !!! Jean


----------



## nikv (May 6, 2010)

Oh, wow! Your photography never ceases to amaze me! You've once again captured the beauty of an exquisite orchid! :clap:


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2010)

I just had to pull myself back up from the floor too. I still can't decide what's better, your pictures, or the flowers!


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2010)

are you using studio-equipment by any chance?


----------



## paphioland (May 6, 2010)

COOOL staminode shot almost makes me feel uncomfortable. Looking at things you cant norally see with the eye up close like the eyes of a fly freak me out lol


----------



## paworsport (May 6, 2010)

:clap:
Wonderfull flowers and your pics are fantastic. What is the size of the largest flower ?


----------



## penangirl (May 6, 2010)

awsome plant, were are those trichromes, it looks like trichromes form great mj'; keep up the great growing, maybe bring her in to be judged


----------



## GuRu (May 6, 2010)

Dot, these blooms are lovely, beautiful, stunning ....but the photos are the worst I've ever seen from you :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2010)

Dot,

I'm convinced you could even make me look handsome with your photography!!! 
That's the nicest of the (Janet X Chester Hills) I've seen! Speaks to your great culture.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

this roth is crazy!!! wow !!


----------



## Candace (May 6, 2010)

My one growth roth. died when I let it bloom. I hope yours doesn't weaken...maybe you should cut the spike(gasp). It's wonderful.


----------



## emydura (May 6, 2010)

Stunning flowers and photos Dot. Congratulations on getting your roth to flower. It is a great start.

David


----------



## Pete (May 6, 2010)

nice petals. exellent photo of the staminode


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 6, 2010)

I too lost a roth. by letting it bloom on a small single growth. That said, it only put up two flowers. That must be one happy plant and I'm glad you let it bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone -- you are all too kind!

paworsport, the first flower to open (bottom one) has a ns of 7.5" (10.05 cm)



John Boy said:


> are you using studio-equipment by any chance?



No -- my set-up is really quite simple: a table in the middle of my sunroom, black velvet behind the plant. No direct sun. I often use a reflector-card to bounce light up into the dorsal. I always use a tripod. Although I have a Nikon DSLR, I've been using my new Fuji Finepix 5200 for the past two or three months.


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2010)

everything has been said, so I'll stick to (!!!)


----------



## rdlsreno (May 6, 2010)

Excellent Shot and made me squimish! Good work!

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (May 6, 2010)

:clap: stunning!


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

Besides a stunning flower that staminode picture is awesome:clap::clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

rdlsreno said:


> Excellent Shot and made me squimish! Good work!
> 
> Ramon



Yes, that last shot was beyond proper boundaries! :rollhappy:

Fantastic shots Dot.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2010)

Damn Dot! No wonder people steal your PICS!!!
exceptional roth as well.


----------



## paphreek (May 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Clark (May 6, 2010)

Envy.:drool:

i think i gave this cross away.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 6, 2010)

Dot - fabulous flowers and fotos!! :drool:


----------



## LugiaLover (May 7, 2010)

That is amazing looking!


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2013)

still an awesome roth Dot!


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2013)

I love the up close and personal shot. I'd never be able to see that without
help. Thank you for the help, Dot! The bloom has a very sculpted look
that's appealing.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this thread back then! 
STUNNING! How's it doing these days?


SlipperKing said:


> Damn Dot! No wonder people steal your PICS!!!
> exceptional roth as well.


:drool::drool::drool: so true!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread back then!
> STUNNING! How's it doing these days?


It's doing better, I'm happy to say. It has two growths plus the sad one that almost died after it bloomed.

I really didn't intend to resurrect this thread in my reply to another, but thank-you, everyone who responded.


----------



## Ben Belton (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm glad you resurrected it. At the Slipper Symposium I went from no roths to 3, and I'm looking for everything I can about them. 

Your flowers and photography are fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

those close-ups are amazing!


----------

